# Comments on this refugium?



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.ca/BIOCUBE-NANO-REE...652?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item563f443f0c

Obviously for the $ challenged, but would it provide any benefits at all?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, it will help as 1) it'll contain/control where the macroalgae grows and 2) provide a place for pods to reproduce.

Check the dollar stores in the bathroom/shower accessories section for something like that as I have something similar to that where I put my toothbruch and toothpaste...yeah I prefer to brush my teeth while in the shower .


----------

